# Friday Bay Groupers and Snappers



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Bert got in touch with me after the last seminar about a trip to chase snapper and grouper in the bay. He has had success doing it but wanted to compare notes/tactics. The wind was howling, not what the wx report said, but we headed out into the bay from daybreak marina. We caught some croakers to add to our variety of dead baits and hit a few spots. The bite was great and it didn't take too long and Bert had his limit of 2 nice snappers, about 10 lbs and 12 lbs, and his limit of two fine gags. He caught several other nice snappers and a total of 6 gags! Great time had by both of us!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

yum nice report


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Very impressive haul yet again. Sure would be nice being able to catch keeper grouper without the long ride out to the edge.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Nice catch especially without leaving the pass. It was a good day to stay inshore as the weather was much rougher than expected.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Matt


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt is da man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice what # test line and leadar did you use?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

The rods I use mostly in the bay have 65# braid and I use 80# flouro leader.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

great report matt!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

I've heard "rumors" of grouper in the Choctawhatchee bay in Destin. Does anyone have first hand knowledge of such or even snapper?

thx


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

lcruiser said:


> I've heard "rumors" of grouper in the Choctawhatchee bay in Destin. Does anyone have first hand knowledge of such or even snapper?
> 
> thx


Yes...not with the consistency of Pensacola bay (I fish Pensacola bay a lot more than Choctaw though) but I have successfully targeted and caught keeper grouper over there


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They pull them up off the bridges all the time, even shalimar bridge holds them. There's a few wrecks out in the bay too. Jetties and destin bridge are where I've caught them.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks guys, always wondered.... may check it out one day..


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

I've looked for wrecks on charts...no luck. any clues?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

knot enough said:


> I've looked for wrecks on charts...no luck. any clues?


There are not any published spots in the bay. There are some good sized wrecks in the bay that I fish but I catch more of my fish on small natural bottom stuff like rocks and ledges. They can be hard to find because they are small, not much relief and not a very big mark of fish but small spots can be very productive. Watch your bottom machine closely and you will find some, there are LOTS of these spots in the bay. Good luck


----------



## Rocket (Oct 16, 2007)

Know I am singing to the choir for those of you who know of Matt's fishing skills on grouper and snapper in the bay, but for those of you who wish to learn more about the "how" of catching same, you should give Matt a call and book a trip. You will not be disappointed and you will learn more about how you can catch more fish. Success is not for the timid, so make your move. Glad I did, for sure.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Captain Matt McLeod is a genius guide!!!!


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

[ tongueandcheek ]

Do the state/fed fishing regs apply in the bays? They aren't "federal waters" or GOM... LOL


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

dag'gunn!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Great report keep"em coming that's what keeps me coming back to the forum:thumbup:!


----------

